# Turbocharged bmw's.



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

It seems that everyone puts a supercharger on their bmw. I'm looking at a turbo, anyone else have experience with that method of forced induction? Opinions, comments, issues?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

If I remember correcly is has something to do with the ECU on the E46 BMW's that won't accept a sudden boost which is why everyone uses a Supercharger. The Supercharger works great on the Inline 6 engines.


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

fm_illuminatus said:


> It seems that everyone puts a supercharger on their bmw. I'm looking at a turbo, anyone else have experience with that method of forced induction? Opinions, comments, issues?


Turbos are more complex install and tune. That's pretty much why most DIY guys go with a supercharger. Both will yield a fairly similar end result so long as the Supercharger is centrifugal.

There are turbo kits out there for our cars if you really want them...


----------



## SlowTurboM3 (Dec 22, 2005)

I Would go with a Turbo If I were you, the only reason I say that is maybe becuz Ive never been in a S/C M3 but I do like the the way my car pulls and it seems to work well for my car so its really just up to you :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmermann05 (Feb 28, 2006)

Supercharger is too easy! And cost alot! Turbo is slightly harder but will create more boost for less money! I say go turbo! www.homemadeturbo.com will help! They are honda based but they will get you on track.. They have a twin turbo mustang you could check out to get an outlook.. Turbo is your friend have fun and play!


----------



## MidwestM3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Is the search button broken?


----------



## bnut510e39 (Feb 20, 2006)

as far as hp capabilities... turbo will give u more hp play because all u need to do is up the boost... considering u have enough fuel and the right engine management system. superchargers can up the boost as well by changing the pulley if im not mistaken... i have been into the turbo world with hondas for a few years and ive learned alot about boost over the years... yes turbo is unstable... it "can" create problems, not saying that it will but it can... s/c is a safer route but turbo, like i said... BOOOOOST!!!


----------

